

I wrote an entire blog post explaining why I’m quitting iOS… - mootymoots
http://www.reynoldsftw.com/2011/09/i-wrote-an-entire-blog-post-explaining-why-im-quitting-ios/

======
enobrev
I agree that application titles should be unique. I'm surprised that's not the
case as it makes sense and is easily enforced.

> the straw that broke the camels back was when another dev released two apps
> with the same name as my apps whilst they were in the Top 5… Apple did
> nothing about it.

If someone can compete with your product with little effort, then how good was
your product in the first place? If their product is not as good and yours
already sits front and center in the top 5, who cares if carbon copies exist?
If theirs is better, then be glad you made it to the top 5 first.

~~~
wccrawford
The problem isn't that he can't compete, it's that his potential customers
can't tell which one he is! They hear from their friends that 'xyz app' is
awesome, they search the market and find 2 of them... And 50% download the
wrong one!

Of course, ratings and that top-5 spot should help shift that percentage in
his favor, but it's still really ugly that it's even possible for people to do
that.

~~~
mootymoots
Correct. It's not the quality of the competing app, or it's closeness to my
functionality. It's the consumer confusion, and the blatant piggy backing off
of others success which leaves a bad taste in my mouth. I'm more surprised
Apple doesn't deal with it.

------
mootymoots
Here's a good one I was told about a Twitter client I developed: "The links in
the tweets just open up a webview when you press them..." - It was rejected on
this basis, and this was the appeal board telling me this... :(

